# Polished Concrete benchtop



## CodyS (Dec 6, 2011)

I am doing a concrete benchtop and was wondering if anyone has any links to any good resources?


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 6, 2011)

Never did concrete but have a accustone countertop in kitchen with a 3" bullnose edge. We love it but damn it was a lot of work!!!!!!!!:dash2:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 25, 2011)

Cody, you find any good info on it? I have a pallet of Superkrete (a polymer based concrete) in my shop I planned to use for counter tops. I did a whole lot of research but haven't found time to pursue it yet. Sure is some cool stuff though! 

I did a test pour with out wire and found that it's a must, dang 4'x4'x3" thing cracked when I pulled it from the mold. That was concrete alone though. The texture sure was cool though. I made it veined by mixing the rock kind of doughy and packing it in like big meat balls... then floated it with a contrasting color after it came out of the mold.


----------



## CodyS (Dec 25, 2011)

Haven't had a chance yet, it got put aside as there still needs to be reinforcing work done under the floor. I'll give you updates as I go when it is being done.


----------



## CodyS (Dec 25, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Cody, you find any good info on it? I have a pallet of Superkrete (a polymer based concrete) in my shop I planned to use for counter tops. I did a whole lot of research but haven't found time to pursue it yet. Sure is some cool stuff though!
> 
> I did a test pour with out wire and found that it's a must, dang 4'x4'x3" thing cracked when I pulled it from the mold. That was concrete alone though. The texture sure was cool though. I made it veined by mixing the rock kind of doughy and packing it in like big meat balls... then floated it with a contrasting color after it came out of the mold.



It would also be nice if you could take some pics for us when you do it  hint hint Na na na na naah nah.

What did you make the mold out of?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 25, 2011)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> firemedic said:
> 
> 
> > Cody, you find any good info on it? I have a pallet of Superkrete (a polymer based concrete) in my shop I planned to use for counter tops. I did a whole lot of research but haven't found time to pursue it yet. Sure is some cool stuff though!
> ...



was waiting for that one, lol. That was before the forum days so I didn't see any point in pictures... I certainly will take them next time though!


----------

